# Noiseblocker PL2 = Riesen Enttäuschung (Lager, Leistung, Regelbarkeit)



## L-man (10. Januar 2012)

*Noiseblocker PL2 = Riesen Enttäuschung (Lager, Leistung, Regelbarkeit)*

ich wollte meine 1900er Slip Streams durch die allseits hochgelobten NB PL2 ersetzten. Gesagt getan. Nun habe ich 5 stück von den Teilen bei mir rumliegen (2 Neu und 3 gebraucht gekauft) und ärgere mich maßlos über diese Mistdinger.


*1. Leistung:*
Es ist natürlich klar das die Teile nicht die Leistung haben wie meine alten Slip-Streams aber das die Leistung so schlecht ist damit habe ich nicht gerechnet. Ich habe mal getestet was für eine Drehzahl mein Sliptream braucht um den Luftstrom (subjektiv mit der Nase im Wind) zu erzeugen die der NB bei Volllast erzeugt. Das Ergebniss waren langsame 900U/min beim Scythe gegenüber 1350U/min beim NB. Das war erschreckend finde ich.

*2. Lautstärke:*
Jetzt wird es erst interessant. Bei gleicher subjektiver Leistung (1350U/min zu 900U/min) ist der Slipstream viel leiser als der NB weil das bei beiden bei ca. 1000U/min einsetzende Rauschen der Lüfterblätter ausbleibt. Geht der NB aber unter die 1000U/min weht nicht einmal mehr ein laues Lüftchen und unter 700U/min geben die NB´s dann auch noch Lagergeräusche von sich, so dass der effektive Bereich der NB´s zwischen 700 und 1000U/min liegt. Leider geben die Scythes auch bei langsamer fahrt Lagergeräusche von sich was dem schlechteren Lager geschuldet ist aber erst bei Drehzahlen von unter 500U/min.

*3. Regelbereich:*
Jetzt kommt finde ich der absolute Knaller. 2 NB´s lassen sich mit Mühe und Not auf 550U/min runterregeln bevor sie stehenbleiben, die anderen 3 sogar nur auf 700U/min. Das finde ich wirklich schwach wenn man bedenkt das man die deutlich einfacheren Scythes ohne Probleme bis auf 250U/min mit dem Heatmaster runterregeln kann. Das Problem betrifft übrigens auch den PK-3 von NB den man nicht unter 800U/min regeln kann.


*Fazit*
Ich würde mir wirklich einen Slipstream mit einem verbesserten Lager wünschen um die Störgeräusche bei niedrigen Drehzahlen zu vermeiden. Die Geometrie scheint deutlich besser zu sein als die der NB´s da für die selbe Leistung deutlich weniger Drehzahl benötigt wird und der Lüfter dadurch leiser wird. Ich hoffe das sie sich bei Benutzung in Radiatoren besser machen bei Gegendruck als bei der Beutzung "free to air". Hat noch jemand ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht oder bin ich der allein mit meiner Unzufriedenheit?


----------



## Uter (10. Januar 2012)

*AW: Noiseblocker PL2 = Riesen Enttäuschung (Lager, Leistung, Regelbarkeit)*

Hast du die Lüfter richtig einlaufen lassen?


----------



## L-man (11. Januar 2012)

*AW: Noiseblocker PL2 = Riesen Enttäuschung (Lager, Leistung, Regelbarkeit)*

die beiden neuen noch nicht. Allerdings gehe ich bei den gebrauchten davon aus das die zumindest eingelaufen sind, zumindest sehen die durchaus so aus als hätten die schon einige Stunden gelaufen. Ich werde die aber nochmal 24 Stunden bei 100% laufen lassen um ganz sicher zu gehen. Das dürfte aber wenn überhaupt nur etwas am Lagergeräusch ändern und kaum an der Mangelhaften Regelbarkeit und der total schwachen Leistung.


----------



## Equilibrium (11. Januar 2012)

Ich hab keine Probleme mit meinen NB. Aber du hast recht mit der Regelung, ich bekomm sie hauchdünn unter 500rpm geregelt. 
Was zu beachten ist, ist das die NB für Radiatoren mit weitem Lamellenabstand konzipiert wurden und daher nicht ganz soviel Druck brauchen.


----------



## elohim (11. Januar 2012)

*AW: Noiseblocker PL2 = Riesen Enttäuschung (Lager, Leistung, Regelbarkeit)*

das mit der "total schwachen Leistung" kann ich nicht wirklich nachvollziehen, in allen Tests ist die Performance/Noise Ratio eigentlich immer gut( in etwa wie ein Slip Stream), welcher halt auch ein sehr guter Lüfter ist, von der recht hohen Serienstreung mal abgesehen. Vielleicht ist ja dein subjektives Empfinden weniger aussagekräftig als du denkst?



http://www.xbitlabs.com/images/coolers/120mm-fan-roundup-2/187_d36-cfm_xbt.png
http://www.xbitlabs.com/images/coolers/120mm-fan-roundup-1/153_diagr_36-xbt.png

ziemlich genau auf gleichem Niveau...


auch bspw ein Silent Wings USC ist was das reine Lautstärke/Performance Verhältnis angeht, nicht besser. Besser sind hier nur die recht nebengeräuscharmen Lager.


----------



## ad_ (11. Januar 2012)

*AW: Noiseblocker PL2 = Riesen Enttäuschung (Lager, Leistung, Regelbarkeit)*

Ich kann mich über meine Noiseblocker auch nicht beschweren. Hab sie mit meiner NesteQ MaxZero auf 800-900 U/min geregelt. Sie sind flüsterleise. Temperturen stimmen auch.


----------



## watercooled (11. Januar 2012)

Also ich hab die PK1, und die sind alles andere als Schwach  @100% unhörbar und ausreichender Luftzug für Radis. Runterregeln kann ich sie auf 290upm


----------



## D4rk_nVidia (11. Januar 2012)

*AW: Noiseblocker PL2 = Riesen Enttäuschung (Lager, Leistung, Regelbarkeit)*

Also ich hab mir gestern zwei Noisblocker PL2 gekauft.
Ab morgen  oder so hab ich den dritten. Aber ich hab die noch nich so richtig getestet aber die sind echt leise.
Nur noch mein CPU lüfter und die Festplatten stören -.-


----------



## Uter (11. Januar 2012)

*AW: Noiseblocker PL2 = Riesen Enttäuschung (Lager, Leistung, Regelbarkeit)*



L-man schrieb:


> Allerdings gehe ich  bei den gebrauchten davon aus das die zumindest eingelaufen sind,  zumindest sehen die durchaus so aus als hätten die schon einige Stunden  gelaufen. Ich werde die aber nochmal 24 Stunden bei 100% laufen lassen  um ganz sicher zu gehen. Das dürfte aber wenn überhaupt nur etwas am  Lagergeräusch ändern und kaum an der Mangelhaften Regelbarkeit und der  total schwachen Leistung.


Achte darauf, dass die Lüfter senkrecht stehen, sonst bringt das Ganze nichts. Neben den Lagergeräuschen kann es auch die Regelbarkeit beeinflussen, da ein Lager mit hohem Widerstand schneller stehen bleibt.
Zur Leistung: Mein Multiframe (bis auf den Rahmen und die Drehzahl gleich) bewegt auch mit 700rpm und einem Radi als Widerstand ziemlich viel Luft.



elohim schrieb:


> das mit der "total schwachen Leistung" kann ich nicht wirklich nachvollziehen, in allen Tests ist die Performance/Noise Ratio eigentlich immer gut( in etwa wie ein Slip Stream), welcher halt auch ein sehr guter Lüfter ist, von der recht hohen Serienstreung mal abgesehen.
> Besser sind hier nur die recht nebengeräuscharmen Lager.


 Zu der Serienstreuung kommt auch noch die geringere Lebenserwartung.
Welche Lüfter meinst du mit dem besseren Lager? Ich persönlich kenne keinen Lüfter, der in diesem Bereich mit den NB mit SLI-Lager und (mit nur sehr kleinem Abstand dahinter) den BQ! mit HDB mithalten können.


----------



## Festplatte (11. Januar 2012)

Ich wollte mir den zuerst auch holen, hab jetzt aber den Enermax T.B. Silence genommen, der ist wirklich sehr leise!


----------



## jdphotography (12. Januar 2012)

*AW: Noiseblocker PL2 = Riesen Enttäuschung (Lager, Leistung, Regelbarkeit)*

Habe in meinem Gehäuse mehrere 120er und 140er Noiseblocker installiert und bin absolut zufrieden damit. Leistung und Lautstärke würde ich als sehr gut beurteilen, zum Vergleich getestete Silent Wings waren weder (für mich) hörbar leiser, noch hatten sie eine höhere Luftfördermenge, sondern weniger.


----------



## elohim (15. Januar 2012)

*AW: Noiseblocker PL2 = Riesen Enttäuschung (Lager, Leistung, Regelbarkeit)*



Uter schrieb:


> Zu der Serienstreuung kommt auch noch die geringere Lebenserwartung.
> Welche Lüfter meinst du mit dem besseren Lager? Ich persönlich kenne keinen Lüfter, der in diesem Bereich mit den NB mit SLI-Lager und (mit nur sehr kleinem Abstand dahinter) den BQ! mit HDB mithalten können.


 
Ich meinte, dass die Noiseblocker ein etwas besseres Lager als die Slipstreams haben.
Fluid Dynamic Bearings verwenden ja auch einige andere Herstelle wie Scythe bei ihren Kama Flow 2 oder Thermalright oder auch Bitfenix und etliche andere. Ein hochqualitatives, gut austariertes Doppelkugellager ist aber sicherlich ebenbürtig bzw. besser was die Lebenserwartung/Zuverlässigkeit angeht, man hat halt immer minimale Schleifgeräusche, aber das wäre nur für diejenigen relevant, die ihre Lüfter ohnehin hauptsächlich deutlich unter 1000rpm laufen lassen.


----------



## Uter (15. Januar 2012)

*AW: Noiseblocker PL2 = Riesen Enttäuschung (Lager, Leistung, Regelbarkeit)*



elohim schrieb:


> Fluid Dynamic Bearings verwenden ja auch einige andere Herstelle wie Scythe bei ihren Kama Flow 2 oder Thermalright oder auch Bitfenix und etliche andere.


Das stimmt, das sagt aber noch nichts über deren Qualität aus.



elohim schrieb:


> Ein hochqualitatives, gut austariertes Doppelkugellager ist aber sicherlich ebenbürtig bzw. besser was die Lebenserwartung/Zuverlässigkeit angeht, man hat halt immer minimale Schleifgeräusche, aber das wäre nur für diejenigen relevant, die ihre Lüfter ohnehin hauptsächlich deutlich unter 1000rpm laufen lassen.


 Kugellager haben prinzipiell einige Nachteile, v.a. haben sie einen mech. Kontakt, damit übertragen sie zwangsweise mehr Vibrationen und verschleißen schneller.
Das einige HDB schneller verschleißen liegt daran, dass bei ihnen die Gefahr besteht trocken zu laufen und sie dann sehr schnell kaputt gehen. Ein sehr gutes HDB zeichnet sich aber eben dadurch aus, dass durch bestimmte Materialien und Formen ein Trockenlaufen sehr lange Zeit vermieden wird.
NB hat ein solches sehr gutes Lager. M.M.n. das beste am Markt.

Zurück zu den Kugellagern: Ein sehr gutes Kugellager mit Entkopplung kann durchaus mit anderen Lüftern mithalten. Ein Bsp. dafür sind die Scythe Gentle Typhoon. Leider hab ich keinen dieser Lüfter, aber sie reizen mich schon länger, vielleicht kauf ich mir mal einen.
Ein solches Kugellager ist aber auch ziemlich teuer. Das mit Abstand Günstigste ist und bleibt ein einfaches Gleitlager, deshalb sind die auch so verbreitet.

Das Lager hört man wirklich erst in sehr tiefen Drehzahlbereichen, bei guten Lüftern sogar erst bei <500rpm. Darüber ist es aber mitunter für Vibrationen verantwortlich, so dass ein besseres Lager durchaus einen leiseren Lüfter auch bei hohen Drehzahlen ausmachen kann.


----------



## Wertzius (16. Januar 2012)

Und mal ganz ehrlich, die Nase in den Wind zu halten um die Lüfterleistung zu messen ist mehr als fragwürdig. Man würde auch den Eindruck bekommen das ein Lüfter stärker ist, wenn er die Luft mehr verwirbelt als der Gegenspieler, einfach weil man das auf der Haut spürt. Das einzige was zählt ist beide auf ser Cpu bei gleicher Drehzahl laufen lassen und dann sieht man welcher kühler/leiser ist.

Ich besitze Noiseblocker Pk-2 umn habe auch das Phänomen das der eine unter 7 Volt nicht anläuft. Der Slipstream an der Rückseite ist übrigens auch nicht lauter als die NB. Alle @ 700rpm.


----------



## razzor1984 (16. Januar 2012)

*AW: Noiseblocker PL2 = Riesen Enttäuschung (Lager, Leistung, Regelbarkeit)*



Festplatte schrieb:


> Ich wollte mir den zuerst auch holen, hab jetzt aber den Enermax T.B. Silence genommen, der ist wirklich sehr leise!


 
Leise ja aber druckschwach bis geht nimma


----------



## D4rk_nVidia (16. Januar 2012)

*AW: Noiseblocker PL2 = Riesen Enttäuschung (Lager, Leistung, Regelbarkeit)*

@razzor1984
Deswegen hab ich die nicht genommen 

@T
Ich hab seit heute 3 Noiseblocker BlackSilent Pro PL2 und die sind leiser als meine alten Gehäuselüfter.
Meine Hardware ist sogar kühler dadurch geworden.
Also nur zu empfehlen


----------



## falkboett (21. Januar 2012)

*AW: Noiseblocker PL2 = Riesen Enttäuschung (Lager, Leistung, Regelbarkeit)*

Hallo,

habe auch an der Rückwand meines CS-601 (ich weiß, ich stehe auf Retro und die Verwindungssteifigkeit von Chieftec ) einen PL2 betrieben. Nach genau einem Jahr bei ~ 1050 U/min fing er an zu Klackern und zu Rasseln. Recherche im Netz ergab, dass diese Geräuschcharakteristik öfter und bei bestimmten Einbauzuständen dieser Lüfterserie auftritt. Für mich ein No-go. Ich wechsele zu be quiet (Silent oder Dark Wings). 

MfG


----------



## axxo (21. Januar 2012)

*AW: Noiseblocker PL2 = Riesen Enttäuschung (Lager, Leistung, Regelbarkeit)*

Meiner Meinung nach sind das eben auch eher Lüfter die für den Einsatz auf Radis konzipiert wurden, und da taugen die auch, ich hab alle meine Radis mittlerweile nur noch mit Noiseblockern bestückt und die erfüllen ihren Zweck: niedrige Wassertemperatur und kein hörbares Laufgeräusch.


----------



## Uter (21. Januar 2012)

*AW: Noiseblocker PL2 = Riesen Enttäuschung (Lager, Leistung, Regelbarkeit)*



falkboett schrieb:


> Nach genau einem Jahr bei ~ 1050 U/min fing er an zu Klackern und zu Rasseln.


 Dann lass ihn die von NB umtauschen. Das macht nicht jeder Hersteller.



falkboett schrieb:


> Recherche im Netz ergab, dass diese Geräuschcharakteristik öfter und bei bestimmten Einbauzuständen dieser Lüfterserie auftritt.


 Im Verhältnis zu den Verkaufszahlen sind die Probleme recht selten und min. 2/3 lassen sich auf fehlendes Einlaufen zurück führen. Von BQ! gibt es auch negative Berichte.


----------



## falkboett (22. Januar 2012)

*AW: Noiseblocker PL2 = Riesen Enttäuschung (Lager, Leistung, Regelbarkeit)*



Uter schrieb:


> Dann lass ihn die von NB umtauschen. Das macht nicht jeder Hersteller.
> 
> 
> Im Verhältnis zu den Verkaufszahlen sind die Probleme recht selten und min. 2/3 lassen sich auf fehlendes Einlaufen zurück führen. Von BQ! gibt es auch negative Berichte.



Ja, ich habe ihn auch zu Caseking zurückgeschickt. Mal sehen, meine erste Wahl wäre Geld zurück, da ich die Befürchtung habe, dass ein Austauschexemplar vielleicht wieder nach einer gewissen Zeit auffällig wird. Neben dem PL2 habe ich noch BlackSilentFan XL2 Rev. 3.0 (80 und 120 mm) und NB-BlackSilentPRO PLPS (120 mm, auf Thermalright Venomous-X) in Arbeit. Die sind bis jetzt unauffällig und verrichten ihre Arbeit äußert zufriedenstellend. Meine Kritik bezieht sich daher ausschließlich auf die PL2. 


So selten sind die Probleme nicht. Ich habe mir die letzten Tage diverse Tests durchgelesen (Quellen kann ich derzeit nicht mehr finden), wo häufiger von diesen Problemen die Rede ist. In einem Test wurde auf Nachfrage von Noiseblocker Probleme bzw. Auffälligkeiten mit dem Lager dieser Lüfterserie bestätigt. Sicher gibt es auch bei BQ! Probleme.


Was meinst du aber mit Einlaufen? Verschiedene Drehzahlen und den Lüfter immer mal drehen? Oder wie darf man sich das Vorstellen?


MfG

PS: Doch noch was zur Ratterproblematik gefunden: http://www.hardwareluxx.de/community/f136/die-besten-gehaeuseluefter-ein-kleines-roundup-807362.html. Das Einlaufen: http://www.hardwareluxx.de/community/f236/noiseblocker-luefter-das-einlaufen-799342.html. Ich suche noch weiter


----------



## elohim (22. Januar 2012)

*AW: Noiseblocker PL2 = Riesen Enttäuschung (Lager, Leistung, Regelbarkeit)*

Das sind halt letztendlich auch alles nur billige Massenfertigungen, daher gibts halt große Schwankungen, bei allen Herstellern. Wenn man sich nen höher preisigen Sanyo Denki Lüfter holt sind die Lager zum teils einzeln austariert. Aber die sind leider nicht auf ultra silent 500rpm getrimmt.


----------



## Uter (22. Januar 2012)

*AW: Noiseblocker PL2 = Riesen Enttäuschung (Lager, Leistung, Regelbarkeit)*



falkboett schrieb:


> Meine Kritik bezieht sich daher ausschließlich auf die PL2.


Auf einen oder hattest du schon mehrere? 



falkboett schrieb:


> PS: Doch noch was zur Ratterproblematik gefunden: [User-Review] Die besten Gehäuselüfter? Ein kleines Roundup. Das Einlaufen: (((Noiseblocker))) Lüfter & das Einlaufen.


 Vergleich mal den Inhalt der Links. Beim einen heißt es, dass die Lüfter ohne Einlaufen teils zu langsam drehen und schleifen, beim anderen wird bemängelt, dass ein Teil der getesteten Lüfter zu langsam drehen und schleifen, wobei die Lüfter natürlich nicht richtig einlaufen gelassen wurden. Seh nur ich die Parallelen?


----------



## D4rk_nVidia (22. Januar 2012)

*AW: Noiseblocker PL2 = Riesen Enttäuschung (Lager, Leistung, Regelbarkeit)*

Komisch , ich hab 3 Stück von den und keiner davon müsste erstmal einlaufen bevor er leise läuft


----------



## falkboett (22. Januar 2012)

*AW: Noiseblocker PL2 = Riesen Enttäuschung (Lager, Leistung, Regelbarkeit)*



Uter schrieb:


> Auf einen oder hattest du schon mehrere?
> 
> 
> Vergleich mal den Inhalt der Links. Beim einen heißt es, dass die Lüfter ohne Einlaufen teils zu langsam drehen und schleifen, beim anderen wird bemängelt, dass ein Teil der getesteten Lüfter zu langsam drehen und schleifen, wobei die Lüfter natürlich nicht richtig einlaufen gelassen wurden. Seh nur ich die Parallelen?



Ich hatte bis jetzt erst einen PL2 in den Händen bzw. verbaut. Wie du in meinem Post sicher gelesen hast, habe ich nicht die Schleifgeräusche bemängelt, sondern ein Rattern bzw. Klackern nach fast einem Jahr Betrieb. 

MfG


----------



## Uter (22. Januar 2012)

*AW: Noiseblocker PL2 = Riesen Enttäuschung (Lager, Leistung, Regelbarkeit)*

Dein PL2 war eindeutig kaputt, das hab ich nie bezweifelt. Was ich aussagen will ist, dass das der erste Fall ist bei dem ich höre, dass ein BSP nach so kurzer Zeit kaputt gegangen ist. Normal laufen die sehr lange und machen nie Probleme, außer man lässt sie nicht einlaufen. Vom fehlenden Einlaufen kommen die meisten anderen "Problem"-Berichte.


----------



## L-man (23. Januar 2012)

*AW: Noiseblocker PL2 = Riesen Enttäuschung (Lager, Leistung, Regelbarkeit)*

so ich habe jetzt alle 6 Lüfter ca 24h bei volllast einlaufen lassen. Die Regelbarkeit ist genauso mangelhaft wie vorher, das Lagergeräusch ( Mischung aus schleifen und rattern) ist bei 3 weggegangen und bei 3 geblieben. Ich habe sie jetzt auch an die Radis geschraubt und musste feststellen das sie dort noch weniger leisten als free to air, allerdings muss man sagen das das Lagergeräusch so kaum noch wahrnehmbar ist. Lustig finde ich auch die Entkopplungen. Die sollen für mehr Druck bei der Benutzung mit Radis sorgen können dort aber gar nicht montiert werden ohne daran herumzuschneiden (Löcher für die M4 Radischrauben zu klein und die Lüfter können nicht dicht genug zusammen). Ich werde die Lüfter aber noch länger im Betrieb austesten.

@ Elohim: der Test den du verlinkt hast vergleicht die Lautstärke in DB, da dort verschiedene Frequenzen die bei gleicher DB Zahl unterschiedlich laut wahrgenommen werden verglichen werden ist der für die reale Wahrnehmung absolut unbrauchbar. Aber zumindest bin ich bestätigt das für die selbe Luftmenge 20% mehr drehzahl bei den NB Lüftern benötigt wird.


----------



## elohim (23. Januar 2012)

*AW: Noiseblocker PL2 = Riesen Enttäuschung (Lager, Leistung, Regelbarkeit)*



L-man schrieb:


> @ Elohim: der Test den du verlinkt hast vergleicht die Lautstärke in DB, da dort verschiedene Frequenzen die bei gleicher DB Zahl unterschiedlich laut wahrgenommen werden verglichen werden ist der für die reale Wahrnehmung absolut unbrauchbar. Aber zumindest bin ich bestätigt das für die selbe Luftmenge 20% mehr drehzahl bei den NB Lüftern benötigt wird.


 
die Drehzahl ist irrelevant. und ein bewerteter Schalldruckpegel (dbA) ist nicht ideal aber bestimmt auch nicht "absolut unbrauchbar".


----------



## falkboett (24. Januar 2012)

*AW: Noiseblocker PL2 = Riesen Enttäuschung (Lager, Leistung, Regelbarkeit)*

Hey,

mein defekter PL2 ist von Caseking nun gutgeschrieben worden. Bei mir werkelt jetzt ein 120 mm Silent Wings USC an der Rückwand. Subjektiv ist das Geräusch vom Luftrauschen bei ~ 1050 U/min bei beiden Lüftern ungefähr gleich. Jedoch neigt der Silent Wings USC unter höheren Drehzahlen weniger zum Brummen. Meine CPU ist auch 1 bis 2 Grad kühler. Daher würde ich heute den Silent Wings USC dem PL2 vorziehen. Bleibt zu hoffen, dass der aber länger als ein Jahr hält.

MfG

PS: In meinem HTPC werkelt ein 120 mm Noiseblocker NB-BlackSilentFan XL2 Rev. 3.0 an der Rückwand. Der ist subjektiv auch nicht viel lauter als der PL2. Das Lager scheint auch nicht viel schlechter zu sein. Vielleicht sollte der TE mal diese Lüfter antesten.


----------



## Uter (24. Januar 2012)

*AW: Noiseblocker PL2 = Riesen Enttäuschung (Lager, Leistung, Regelbarkeit)*



L-man schrieb:


> Die Regelbarkeit ist genauso mangelhaft wie vorher, das Lagergeräusch ( Mischung aus schleifen und rattern) ist bei 3 weggegangen und bei 3 geblieben.


Mein Multi PWM läuft problemlos von < 600rpm bis 1900rpm. Einen Lüfter mit größerem Regelbereich hatte ich noch nie. Slip Streams mit 1900rpm laufen erst bei > 800rpm an.



L-man schrieb:


> Ich habe sie jetzt auch an die Radis geschraubt und musste feststellen das sie dort noch weniger leisten als free to air, allerdings muss man sagen das das Lagergeräusch so kaum noch wahrnehmbar ist.


Jeder Lüfter leistet an einem Radi deutlich weniger.



L-man schrieb:


> Lustig finde ich auch die Entkopplungen. Die sollen für mehr Druck bei der Benutzung mit Radis sorgen können dort aber gar nicht montiert werden ohne daran herumzuschneiden (Löcher für die M4 Radischrauben zu klein und die Lüfter können nicht dicht genug zusammen).


M4 sind nicht sonderlich häufig. Die meisten Radis haben M3 und das sind afaik auch die mitgelieferten Schrauben der Pro. Kompaktkühlungen haben auch dünnere Schrauben als M4.
Der Abstand der Lüfter ist auch radiabhängig. Was für einen Radi hast du? Black Ice?



L-man schrieb:


> Aber zumindest bin ich bestätigt das für die selbe Luftmenge 20% mehr drehzahl bei den NB Lüftern benötigt wird.


 Die extrem beliebten Silent Wings brauchen nochmal deutlich mehr rpm und bewegen dabei weniger Luft.


----------



## falkboett (24. Januar 2012)

*AW: Noiseblocker PL2 = Riesen Enttäuschung (Lager, Leistung, Regelbarkeit)*



Uter schrieb:


> Die extrem beliebten Silent Wings brauchen nochmal deutlich mehr rpm und bewegen dabei weniger Luft.



Sagt wer? Quellen?

MfG

PS: Arbeitest du für Noiseblocker? Man könnte echt den Eindruck gewinnen.


----------



## Uter (24. Januar 2012)

*AW: Noiseblocker PL2 = Riesen Enttäuschung (Lager, Leistung, Regelbarkeit)*

Sagt der von elohim auf der ersten Seite verlinkte Test. 

Nur weil ich sehr gute Erfahrungen mit NB gemacht habe heißt das nicht, dass ich für sie arbeite oder irgendwelche Begünstigungen von ihnen erhalte.


----------



## falkboett (24. Januar 2012)

*AW: Noiseblocker PL2 = Riesen Enttäuschung (Lager, Leistung, Regelbarkeit)*



Uter schrieb:


> Sagt der von elohim auf der ersten Seite verlinkte Test.
> 
> Nur weil ich sehr gute Erfahrungen mit NB gemacht habe heißt das nicht, dass ich für sie arbeite oder irgendwelche Begünstigungen von ihnen erhalte.



Dann entschuldige. Mir kommt es halt nur so vor, als wenn du jede andere Meinung nicht gelten lässt. Fakt ist, per mir performt der Silent Wings USC bei gleicher Drehzahl etwas besser als der PL2. Ist sicherlich je nach Einbauzustand und vom Umfeld abhängig, welcher Lüfter nun mehr bringt. Der Test von @elohim (den ich übrigens selbst vor jedem neuen Lüfterkauf zu Rate ziehe ) ist natürlich schon wirklich gut gelungen.

MfG


----------



## Uter (24. Januar 2012)

*AW: Noiseblocker PL2 = Riesen Enttäuschung (Lager, Leistung, Regelbarkeit)*

Natürlich lass ich andere Meinungen zu, aber sie wiedersprechen eben meinen Erfahrungen. Ich sag ja nicht, dass die NB die einzigen guten Lüfter am Markt sind, die Silent Wings USC oder Dark Wings sind auch sehr gut, aber eben nicht für Radis geeignet.

@ topic:
Könnten die Probleme vom Heatmaster kommen? Der regelt per PWM, vielleicht kommen die NB damit nicht klar.


----------



## <BaSh> (25. Januar 2012)

@Uter der Heatmaster regelt nicht per PWM. Sondern er wechselt , wenn ich mich richtig erinnere mit einer sehr hohen Frequenz die Stromrichtung.


----------



## riedochs (25. Januar 2012)

*AW: Noiseblocker PL2 = Riesen Enttäuschung (Lager, Leistung, Regelbarkeit)*

Ich kann die Probleme des TE teilweise bestätigen. Ich habe 3x140mm und 1x120mm P2, alle ca. 3 Monate alt. Geregelt werden die Lüfter mit einem Aquaero 4.0. Die minimale Leistung die nötig ist das mit die Lüfter laufen schwankt zwischen 30% und 35% bei den 140mm, der 120mm brauch min. 40% sonst bleibt er stehen. Einer der 140mm hat ein lauter werdendes ratterndes Lagergeräusch. Da wird in bald ein Austausch nötig sein. Bei 15 Euro lohnt sich trotzt zig Jahren Garantie nicht einmal das einschicken. 

Insgesamt bin ich nicht so begeistert.


----------



## Fanatix (25. Januar 2012)

*AW: Noiseblocker PL2 = Riesen Enttäuschung (Lager, Leistung, Regelbarkeit)*

Am Heatmaster liegt es auf keinen Fall.
Ich habe selber 4 NB Pl2 und 5 Enermax T.B. Silence.
beide laufen am HM perfekt. der HM hat zwar PWm, aber prügelt so ein hohen PWM Wert raus, dass es keine Probleme gibt..
Grüße


----------



## falkboett (25. Januar 2012)

*AW: Noiseblocker PL2 = Riesen Enttäuschung (Lager, Leistung, Regelbarkeit)*



riedochs schrieb:


> Ich kann die Probleme des TE teilweise bestätigen. Ich habe 3x140mm und 1x120mm P2, alle ca. 3 Monate alt. Geregelt werden die Lüfter mit einem Aquaero 4.0. Die minimale Leistung die nötig ist das mit die Lüfter laufen schwankt zwischen 30% und 35% bei den 140mm, der 120mm brauch min. 40% sonst bleibt er stehen. Einer der 140mm hat ein lauter werdendes ratterndes Lagergeräusch. Da wird in bald ein Austausch nötig sein. Bei 15 Euro lohnt sich trotzt zig Jahren Garantie nicht einmal das einschicken.
> 
> Insgesamt bin ich nicht so begeistert.


 
Also ich habe meinen PL2 bei Caseking gekauft. Nach Anmeldung des Garantiefalles habe ich von denen einen gratis DHL-Retoure-Aufkleber per Mail bekommen. Quasi hat mich das Einschicken nichts gekostet. Man kann sich im Garantiefall sogar aussuchen, ob Kohle zurück oder Austauschlüfter. Also ich habe die Kohle genommen .

MfG


----------



## marcus022 (25. Januar 2012)

*AW: Noiseblocker PL2 = Riesen Enttäuschung (Lager, Leistung, Regelbarkeit)*

Ich bin auch etwas enttäuscht von Noiseklacker, eh Noiseblocker. Habe mir damals zwei 140er gekauft. Den einen habe ich horizontal und den anderen vertikal verbaut. Nach einer kurzen Einlaufzet musste ich feststellen das der horizontale klackert. Nach langem googeln lass ich dann man solle die NB auf jeden Fall erst vertikal einlaufen lassen (hat "UTER" schon geschrieben). Naja habe den im Laden umgetauscht und mit dem gewechselt der ja schon vertikal einlief im Rechner. Trotzdem klackerte der dann auch ab und an. Nicht oft aber meistens wenn er länger läuft(2 Tage) Ob die Kühlleistung gegenüber anderen Herstellern in der Größe gut ist kann ich nicht sagen, ich hatte vorher zwei 120er und unzufrieden bin ich jetzt nicht mal abgesehen vom ... ja klackern. ^^


----------



## L-man (25. Januar 2012)

*AW: Noiseblocker PL2 = Riesen Enttäuschung (Lager, Leistung, Regelbarkeit)*



Uter schrieb:


> Mein Multi PWM läuft problemlos von < 600rpm bis 1900rpm. Einen Lüfter mit größerem Regelbereich hatte ich noch nie. Slip Streams mit 1900rpm laufen erst bei > 800rpm an.
> 
> 
> Jeder Lüfter leistet an einem Radi deutlich weniger.
> ...




also die Anlaufspannung ist ja eigendlich nicht sonderlich wichtig da man bei einer Vernünftigen Lüftersteuerung eine höhere Startspannung nutzt und dann herunterregelt. So komme ich beim Slipstream auf jeden Fall auf 250u/min runter teilweise sogar auf 200U/min.

Die meisten Aktuellen Radis haben 15mm Lochabstand dann sind die Lüfter direkt aneinander und die Entkoppelungen passen nicht.

Verdammt irgendwie bekomme ich das mit dem Absatzweisen zitieren noch nicht so richtig hin.


----------



## Uter (25. Januar 2012)

*AW: Noiseblocker PL2 = Riesen Enttäuschung (Lager, Leistung, Regelbarkeit)*

Scheinbar gibt es auch bei NB eine recht hohe Serienstreuung. 
Naja immerhin tauschen sie defekte Lüfter problemlos aus und geben eine lange Garantie, deshalb bleiben sie eine meiner Empfehlungen. Für Waküs gibt es eben auch keine wirkliche Alternative.



L-man schrieb:


> also die Anlaufspannung ist ja eigendlich nicht sonderlich wichtig da man bei einer Vernünftigen Lüftersteuerung eine höhere Startspannung nutzt und dann herunterregelt. So komme ich beim Slipstream auf jeden Fall auf 250u/min runter teilweise sogar auf 200U/min.


Ich würde schon sagen, dass die Startspannung sehr wichtig ist. Welche (nicht aus dem Wakübereicht) Lüftersteuerung gibt schon einen Startboost?

[UOTE=L-man;3889421]Verdammt irgendwie bekomme ich das mit dem Absatzweisen zitieren noch nicht so richtig hin.[/QUOTE]
 Wenn du es so wie hier machst und natürlich das "Q" nicht weg lässt, dann gehts.


----------



## Spiff (25. Januar 2012)

*AW: Noiseblocker PL2 = Riesen Enttäuschung (Lager, Leistung, Regelbarkeit)*

Hab ca. 20 Stk von den Noisblocker Lüfter (PL, PK und Multiframe) Alter ist zwischen 1.5 und 4 Jaren und laufen alle immer noch einwandfrei. Hab liegend und stehend montierte Lüfter.


----------



## marcus022 (25. Januar 2012)

*AW: Noiseblocker PL2 = Riesen Enttäuschung (Lager, Leistung, Regelbarkeit)*

Spiff auch 140er? Und wenn ja hast du die vertikal einlaufen lassen ? Ich habe die PK-1 und weiss nicht ob ich einfach zwei schlechte erwischt habe oder ob das bei der Serie bekannt ist dieses klackern. Ansonsten sind die nicht schlecht, muss ich schon "sagen"..


----------



## Spiff (26. Januar 2012)

*AW: Noiseblocker PL2 = Riesen Enttäuschung (Lager, Leistung, Regelbarkeit)*

ja 11x 140mm nein hab die nicht einlaufen lassen. Sind jetzt aber alle vertikal an einem Radi montiert. Mit der Gummientkopplung. Irgendwo hab ich hier mal noch gelesen dass das nicht gehen soll.


----------



## L-man (26. Januar 2012)

*AW: Noiseblocker PL2 = Riesen Enttäuschung (Lager, Leistung, Regelbarkeit)*

wenn du Richtig gelesen hättest wäre dir aufgefallen das das bei Radis mit 15mm Lochabstand zutrifft und 4mm Schrauben. Einwandfrei laufen tun sie ja, sie sind nur Laut und Leistungsarm wenn du was diese Dinge angeht Schmerzbefreit bist ist doch wunderbar das trifft aber nicht auf jeden zu. Ich hatte mir ebend einen AHA-Effekt gegenüber den Slipstreams erwartet so hoch wie die NB-Lüfter gelobt werden.


----------



## elohim (26. Januar 2012)

*AW: Noiseblocker PL2 = Riesen Enttäuschung (Lager, Leistung, Regelbarkeit)*

das ist halt naiv gewesen  Sipstreams sind wie gesagt schon sehr gute Lüfter.

Und ich hab schon dutzende Lüfter hier getestet, die BSP gehören sicher nicht zu den schlechtesten. Wenn du gute Radi Lüfter willst kann ich dir die Scythe/Nidec Gentle Typhoon AP15 empfehlen. Allerdings neigen die durch das Doppelkugellager etwas zum schleifen, was vor allem im Ultra-Silent Bereich ins Gewicht fällt. Sind aber Gerade bei höheren Touren die erste Wahl, was statischen Druck/Lautstärke angeht.

Letztendlich muss man aber schon selbst testen was einem gefällt.


----------



## L-man (4. Februar 2012)

*AW: Noiseblocker PL2 = Riesen Enttäuschung (Lager, Leistung, Regelbarkeit)*

hmm. Ich denke ich werde erstmal mein Case fertig basteln und dann die Slipstreams und NB´s im eingebauten Zustand testen. Mal sehen wie sich die Dämpfung durch das Gehäuse auswirkt. Das mit den Gentle Typhoon ist eine gute Idee, wenn die 1850er sich genauso gut regeln lassen wie die Slipstreams könnten die ein Geheimtip sein. Die werde ich auch wohl mal austesten.


----------



## riedochs (5. Februar 2012)

*AW: Noiseblocker PL2 = Riesen Enttäuschung (Lager, Leistung, Regelbarkeit)*

Ich habe gestern 3x 120mm Noiseblocker NB-BlackSilentPRO PL-1 bekommen. Trotz einlaufen lassen rattern und kratzen bei 2 Stück davon deutlich hörbar. Qualität ist was anderes.


----------



## Darkx (6. Februar 2012)

*AW: Noiseblocker PL2 = Riesen Enttäuschung (Lager, Leistung, Regelbarkeit)*



			
				L-man;3837319
[U schrieb:
			
		

> *2. Lautstärke:*[/U]
> Jetzt wird es erst interessant. Bei gleicher subjektiver Leistung (1350U/min zu 900U/min) ist der Slipstream viel leiser als der NB weil das bei beiden bei ca. 1000U/min einsetzende Rauschen der Lüfterblätter ausbleibt. Geht der NB aber unter die 1000U/min weht nicht einmal mehr ein laues Lüftchen und unter 700U/min geben die NB´s dann auch noch Lagergeräusche von sich, so dass der effektive Bereich der NB´s zwischen 700 und 1000U/min liegt. Leider geben die Scythes auch bei langsamer fahrt Lagergeräusche von sich was dem schlechteren Lager geschuldet ist aber erst bei Drehzahlen von unter 500U/min.


*

Damit hat er vollkommen recht. Mit 4 Lüfter das gleiche problem(780rpm- Lagergräusche). Letzte mal Noiseblocker-Lüfter verbaut *


----------



## falkboett (6. Februar 2012)

*AW: Noiseblocker PL2 = Riesen Enttäuschung (Lager, Leistung, Regelbarkeit)*



Darkx schrieb:


> Damit hat er vollkommen recht. Mit 4 Lüfter das gleiche problem(780rpm- Lagergräusche). Letzte mal Noiseblocker-Lüfter verbaut



Oder den BlackSilent nehmen. Von denen habe ich auch schon mehrere verbaut. Die scheinen weniger Probleme zu machen.


----------



## Rail (6. Februar 2012)

*AW: Noiseblocker PL2 = Riesen Enttäuschung (Lager, Leistung, Regelbarkeit)*

würd mal sagen wer so auf silentmarketing macht und dann nur gewöhnlichen rattermist ausliefert gehört bestraft bitte keine Noiseblocker produkte mehr kaufen scheinen mist zu sein


----------



## <BaSh> (7. Februar 2012)

Dann könnte man genauso gut sagen:
Wer so einen Mist schreibt gehört bestraft. Bitte keine Kommentare mehr schreiben.

BTT: Ich bin mit meinen 5 Noiseblocker PK-2 auf 700RPM zufrieden. Keine Lagergeräusche oder ähnliches. Daher sollte man es vielleicht nicht verallgemeinern.


----------



## butzler (7. Februar 2012)

*AW: Noiseblocker PL2 = Riesen Enttäuschung (Lager, Leistung, Regelbarkeit)*

Ich kann mich BaSH nur anschließen, habe zwei PL-2 am Radi und drei PK-2 im Case verbaut und bin absolut hochzufrieden. Laufen superleise und machen am Radi der H 70 richtig gut Druck. Und alle lassen sich punktgenau über Board und Speedfan steuern. Für mich absolut perfekte Lüfter mit genialem Zubehör.
Aber jedem seine Meinung.

mad


----------



## rUdeBoy (7. Februar 2012)

*AW: Noiseblocker PL2 = Riesen Enttäuschung (Lager, Leistung, Regelbarkeit)*

Habe bis jetzt verbaut:
5* Noiseblocker Multiframe S2 (Teils Radiator; teils Gehäuse)
2* Noiseblocker BlacksilentPRO PL1 (Gehäuselüfter)
6* Noiseblocker BlacksilentPRO PK2 (Radiator)

Unterm Strich hatte ich zwar bei 140ern Probleme (PK1 hatten zu hohe Anlaufspannung und sind deshalb irgendwie übern Jordan gegangen), Im Großen und Ganzen sind meine Erfahrungen aber extrem gut; sowohl was die PRodukte angeht, als auch was den Kundenservice angeht (Lüfter wurden gegen Email mit Adresse und Scan der Rechnung ohne Versand ersetzt; Dichtungsrahmen für Multiframes wurden kostenlos nachgesendet).
Man kann immer mal eine schlechte Charge erwischen... so soll einfach jeder seine Erfahrungen machen (ich habe meine schlechten Erfahrungen bei Scythe gemacht und zahle jetzt lieber eine Ecke mehr und habe Qualität oder wenigstens Support wenn die Qualität mal nicht so top ist).


----------



## Fanatix (7. Februar 2012)

*AW: Noiseblocker PL2 = Riesen Enttäuschung (Lager, Leistung, Regelbarkeit)*

Rail? Kannst du deine Meinung auf auf irgendeine These stützen? Mir scheint es als ob du einfach mal den reinsten Schrott geschrieben hast, ohne jemals Noiseblocker besessen zu haben. 

Noiseblocker macht gute Lüfter, jedoch hat auch die beste Firma mal schlechte Lüfter, die Probleme machen. Jedoch ist mir noch nie so ein großes "problem" aufgefallen. Entweder hier schreiben viele einfach etwas schlechtes, ohne selber welche zu besitzen, oder hier ist wirklich mächtig was schief gelaufen..


----------



## type_o (7. Februar 2012)

*AW: Noiseblocker PL2 = Riesen Enttäuschung (Lager, Leistung, Regelbarkeit)*

@ Fanatix: schau doch mal in Sein Profil bzw. Sig! Da weist dann von was er Ahnung hat! Von: guten Bling Bling- Lüftern (Nix gegen Enermax!!!). 
Wie Du schon sagst, er hat sicherlich noch nie NB-Lüfter gehabt! 
Ich kann mich über meine PL-2 auch nicht beschweren, desweiteren habe ich noch PLPS und PK-2 in meinem Case. 
Die laufen alle über MB bzw. V-Adapter, ohne Laut zu sein!! 
Für mich sind NB-Lüfter: TOP-Qalität!

Mfg type_o


----------



## Sanyassin (8. Februar 2012)

*AW: Noiseblocker PL2 = Riesen Enttäuschung (Lager, Leistung, Regelbarkeit)*

Naja.. wenn er die NB nicht mag, dann kann ich nur nur auf die Daten des Nanoxia Evoe 1000 IFC  (Nanoxia FX EVO 120mm IFC 1000 | Geizhals Deutschland) hinweisen :

Sehr guter skalierbarer Drehzahlbereich und startet auch nach einem Neustart mit ca. 4V OHNE Probleme. Der Luftdurchsatz ist "nice"
und ich habe mir den gerade gestern eingebaut und bin begeistert. Hatte vorher auch  einen ScythSlip-Stream installiert.

War "damals" schon ein NANOXIA-Fan und mit den neuen Lüftern ahben die mich wirklich überrascht.

Bin gespannt, ob ich nur Glück hatte oder ob etwaige Reviews auch enstprechende Ergebsnisse aufzeigen.


----------



## Rail (9. Februar 2012)

*AW: Noiseblocker PL2 = Riesen Enttäuschung (Lager, Leistung, Regelbarkeit)*

omg lies meinen beitrag am besten nochmal ...hirnis ...ironie? wie alt seid ihr 17?


----------



## Furion (10. Februar 2012)

*AW: Noiseblocker PL2 = Riesen Enttäuschung (Lager, Leistung, Regelbarkeit)*

@Rail: Bei dem Satzbau konnte man dir die Meinung doch problemlos abkaufen ;P 
Ironie kennzeichnet man am besten mit "^^".


----------



## Fanatix (10. Februar 2012)

*AW: Noiseblocker PL2 = Riesen Enttäuschung (Lager, Leistung, Regelbarkeit)*

Oder mit einem deutlicherem Satzbau!
P.S. Hirni ist vorhanden  , danke für die Nachfrage

Und was hat das mit dem Alter zu tun? Manche können Ironie eben kenntlich machen, andere nicht


----------



## Shizophrenic (10. Februar 2012)

Hahahahaha..... Komm geht weg ihr hater... NB Produkte sind klasse und ich hatte bei meinen 15 Noiseblocker lüftern noch kein lagerschleifen... Klar kann es auch mal serienabweichungen geben... Die sind bei Blacknoise allerdings extremst gering.

Geht lieber weiter eure 3€ Lüfter kaufen... Und denkt die seihen silent.


Lg Noiseblocker Fanboy!!!!


----------



## Rail (10. Februar 2012)

*AW: Noiseblocker PL2 = Riesen Enttäuschung (Lager, Leistung, Regelbarkeit)*

ironie sollte man rauslesen können wenn man sie noch extra kennzeichnet ist das ... naja für dich setz ich nächstes mal ^^ damit auch du das kapierst


----------



## L-man (10. Februar 2012)

*AW: Noiseblocker PL2 = Riesen Enttäuschung (Lager, Leistung, Regelbarkeit)*

Irgendwie läuft das ganze grade ein wenig aus dem Ruder. Ist es denn nicht möglich eine anfangs mehr oder weniger vernünftige Diskussion ohne geflame und FB-Laberei zu führen? Es ist ja schön und gut das manchen bei 100 Lüftern nie etwas negatives aufgefallen ist. Bei meinen insgesammt 8 NB-Lüftern (ich habe noch 2 ältere 80er gefunden)  ist das ebend anders. Ich habe kein Problem damit ein paar Euro für merklich bessere Lüfter auszugeben, genau das hatte ich ja beim Wechsel vom Slipstream zum PL-2 vor. Allerdings erwarte ich dafür auch ebend einen besseren Lüfter. Ich finde es aber schön das die Notorischen NB Verteidiger kein Wort über die Regelbarkeit oder ebend die fehlende selbige verlieren sondend sich nur an den Lagergeräuschen hochziehen.


----------

